# easy software for cnc routers



## tom2cush (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi I'm looking into a cnc router. Had decided on carvewright and had downloaded the sample software. I thought it was great . After reading reviews decided to many unhappy clients with the machine. Looking at cnc shark pro but not sure how easy the software is. Comes w/ v-carve pro. Tried to download sample and not sure if this is for someone with little computer knowledge. It will accept different software. I want to do antique patterns and wood carvings. Anyone have experience with this I would appreciate feed back or recommendation to who has a software as easy as carvewrights. Thanks Tom


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Tom. I just ordered my cnc machine. I've looked at all the software out there, and am going with vcarve pro and photocarve. I'm not real good with computers, but I can "get by". The vcarve really isn't that difficult, and there's actually a forum out there for all the vectric software. It's a forum much like this one, in that there's TONS of help. It's even split up into software subforums. You can go to vectric's website, and look for the forum link.
For what you are going to do, the vcarve...IMHO....is the way to go.


----------



## tom2cush (Oct 14, 2009)

Wild Horse said:


> Hi Tom. I just ordered my cnc machine. I've looked at all the software out there, and am going with vcarve pro and photocarve. I'm not real good with computers, but I can "get by". The vcarve really isn't that difficult, and there's actually a forum out there for all the vectric software. It's a forum much like this one, in that there's TONS of help. It's even split up into software subforums. You can go to vectric's website, and look for the forum link.
> For what you are going to do, the vcarve...IMHO....is the way to go.


Thanks Wild Horse, I'm going to check it out right now. What type of cnc did you go with? Are u using yours for hobbies or to do small business. Ive looked at so many and cant tell which is best for the money. Still researching. Thanks again, hope you enjoy yours and post some pics of your projects. Tom


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Tom, I went with a machine from pcnc automation. It uses the same software as the shark pro, but the machine, IMHO, is much more heavy duty for very little more money...especially with his sale price. I'll be using mine for business. I know what you mean about the researching....there really isn't a specific place/venue that you can put all the machines side by side and come up with a sound decision. I had been leaning towards the shark pro until I found out about this other one...my decision was based on what I thought was a much better built machine and solid tech support. But that's only my (free) opinion....so you're getting what you paid for ! :laugh:




tom2cush said:


> Thanks Wild Horse, I'm going to check it out right now. What type of cnc did you go with? Are u using yours for hobbies or to do small business. Ive looked at so many and cant tell which is best for the money. Still researching. Thanks again, hope you enjoy yours and post some pics of your projects. Tom


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Tom, below is what I posted a few days ago to another person that was looking at the shark pro. I cut n pasted it here, 'cause I hate typing !:angry:


""I'll give you my take on the shark pro, fwiw. I've researched tabletop cnc's for about 2 months now....was pretty well set on the shark pro up until late last week, when I found a different machine for about the same money. The differences were substantial enough for me to order the other machine. This machine is from pcncautomation.net. I'll list a few of the differences for you:

* You get full carving travel, i.e., the 24x36 unit will carve 24x36 fully.
* Opposing linear rails on the Y axis.
* Dual Motors on the X axis. (this was really important to me...it adjusts the limit switches on each side to adjust the square of the machine.....adds much stablity especially after machine has been used for a while)
* Uses a design called "soft rack and pinion".

Has some other differences as well, but none as important as the above. This one uses the dewalt trim router vs. the colt. This one is delivered completely assembled, and the connections are built right into the table itself.

He also offered me a few "perks", that I won't elaborate on here. He certainly is knowledgable, and seems to have all the tech support one would need.

Downsides.......takes six weeks for them to build it for you. Shipping costs more (remember, it comes assembled so it comes via freight). It's a tad bit more expensive, but not by much especially considering what you are getting. Basically, the cost difference is the software....vcarve comes with the shark pro but with this one you have to buy it at his cost ($599). BUT, you are getting a 24x36 vs. a 24x24....which doesn't give you full carving travel. Both machines come with mach 3 software.

Doesn't hook up to computer via usb....you need one of the old style parallel (printer) ports. This really isn't an issue for me....I found an older computer, am having it wiped clean and will use it for the cnc. Also, I know there are many using laptops to control the cnc.....I wanted a tower computer, as laptops run on lower voltage, and I don't think that's a good thing considering all the circuitry involved.

They are on sale right now, with a very significant savings.

Sorry to be so longwinded....and I hope this helps you a little.""


----------



## tom2cush (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Wild Horse I realy appreciate the info . Will look at it tonight. I havnt seen this brand your talking about. I looked at the shopbot buddy but cant swing that much. I hope you let me know how you like the pcnc and how easy the software is to figure out. Thanks so much for all the good info. Will continue the search. Tom


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

tom2cush said:


> Hey Wild Horse I realy appreciate the info . Will look at it tonight. I havnt seen this brand your talking about. I looked at the shopbot buddy but cant swing that much. I hope you let me know how you like the pcnc and how easy the software is to figure out. Thanks so much for all the good info. Will continue the search. Tom


Tom,

Have you decided on a company to go with yet? Have you found any others that are in the same league with Shark Pro and the PCNC that Bill suggested?

Thanks,


----------



## AshleyLewis (Nov 10, 2009)

I think dobrientruckers's point are remarkable and want to be noted.


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

Remarkable huh??

Well the good news is that no one will be buying from PCNC Automation any more - at least not as it existed - since Bill Johnson has run away and hidden, his web site and phone nuber(s) are defunct and his sister is selling the property (hers) that he was working on to recoupe the money she had to put out to pay off the bills he left behind in her name. Quite the sleeze bag!

As for moving on, I did and bought a CAMaster Stinger which I am VERY happy with. It may be a little more expensive but it is magnatudes more solidy built. It's a full scale router that they shrunk and made into a table top. Great value for the money.

Good luck,

Dennis


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a shark pro and v carve pro software that came with it. It's very easy to understand and work with it. Go to Vectric Forum • Index page and check out under vcarve pro, great place with lot of help.
Also check out my uploads for projects that I did.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

The Vectric line of software is som of the best and easiest to use.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I like Vectric products. They are the one who makes VCarve Pro and Aspire. I have tried many other software products including MasterCam, RhinoCam, and sheetcam. So far I enjoy using Aspire the most. All of Vectrics software works the same as far as the user interface is concerned. So if you start with Cut2D or VCarve Pro you will know many of the features of Aspire.

Here is a blog post I made that talks about the different Vectric software. CNC SIGN PROJECTS - CNC DESIGN SOFTWARE -

It is part of a tutorial series I recently wrote.

Bill


----------



## ardcole (Jul 27, 2012)

I have the vectric software, but for ease of use and over 500 patterns I would recommend Artcam express($150). I use Alibre design for my cad software. (3-d like solid works, but cheap)


----------

